
HackMyResume is a dev-friendly, local-only Swiss Army knife for resumes and CVs - kevindeasis
https://github.com/hacksalot/HackMyResume
======
sbahr001
Why all the criticism this is a great tool, it might not fit your needs, but
it is a great tool none the less. He did a great job building it and its
useful to some, and its open source and people can tweak it for there own use
cases.

------
pc86
I was all set to roll my eyes about another json/markdown/whatever resume
tool, but just seeing the console screenshot[0] made me rethink that.

[0]
[https://github.com/hacksalot/HackMyResume/blob/master/assets...](https://github.com/hacksalot/HackMyResume/blob/master/assets/resume-
bouqet.png)

~~~
hdra
What is it that caught your attention? The merging?

------
eternal_july
I was semi-hoping, that "résumé validation" would validate it against things
like expected buzzword frequency, HR stopwords and so on. The _important_
things, you know.

~~~
hacksalot
Hi! HMR author here. This is the exact use case for HackMyResume (and FluentCV
Desktop), you hit the nail on the head. But we're just in v1.x and before
doing stuff like keyword density analysis, StackOverflow tag awareness, GitHub
integrations, other fun stuff, the basic generative workflow needed to be
solid and we're also trying to stay compatible with JSON Resume
([http://jsonresume.org/](http://jsonresume.org/)) 0.0.0 ahead of the 1.0.0
drop -- the current schema doesn't support (formally) the level of detail
you'd want for that kind of analysis, which is one of the reasons why
FRESH/FRESCA exists
([https://github.com/fluentdesk/FRESCA](https://github.com/fluentdesk/FRESCA)).
Stay tuned though, there's a lot of tooling around this already esp. in
FluentCV Desktop (= charts and graphs).

------
qute
There is just another YAML-to-TEX-to-PDF Resume generator I created a while
ago:
[https://github.com/QuteBits/resume_42](https://github.com/QuteBits/resume_42)

Even back then there were plenty of Resume generators. What still haunts these
tools is a too complex environment setup and unappealing template designs.

------
tambourine_man
Couldn't find an example of a generated résumé or themes.

~~~
kozukumi
Yup, I wanted to check a few PDF outputs. Shame.

~~~
tnecniv
I'd like to see a PDF, too, although I put an HTML example above.

------
blowski
It seems to do a great job for what it claims to do, but I don't really
understand the need for such a tool.

How often do you update your CV that you need an automated tool to do it? And
why would you need it in 10 different formats?

~~~
snoman
If your job is the type where you're on the same team/project for years on end
doing basically more of the same thing from month to month, then I can
understand why you wouldn't necessarily see the value in this kind of tool.

I update mine once every 2-4 months or so, whenever I complete a project, earn
a certification, take a course or work (professionally) with a new technology.

Having 10 different formats does sound a bit like overkill, but I don't think
that is a reason that the OP would want to ignore or exclude any that users
would find useful. Personally, I keep about 3-4 (linkedin, .doc, .pdf, .htm).

~~~
hacksalot
Just wanted to second this. It really depends on your velocity -- 6 month
consulting gigs or 5+ year stints with a single company. After five or so
years of short-term consulting for example you're looking at 20+ entries for
work history alone, not counting mentionable side projects, service, other
items. And you're a tech candidate so it's got to be keyword-optimized.
Recruiter X wants it in MS Word, employer Y wants it in their proprietary ATS,
employer Z you have direct access to the devs and can use the LaTeX "secret
handshake". Then the anonymized HTML version for your blog, etc. So you get
this explosion of formats and, if you edit each format manually, a quick
resume update can take all day. Let alone a redesign.

------
gkop
Am I just a cranky curmudgeon if I think that the most clear, elegant, and
easy-to-read resume format is still Michael DeCorte's 1989 LaTeX template?

~~~
bliti
Context please. :)

~~~
gkop
This is the OP sample:
[http://please.hackmyresume.com/jane/resume](http://please.hackmyresume.com/jane/resume)

It's certainly a step up from a docx but just not that great of a template
based on the criteria I named.

It seems to me the template itself is the most important differentiating
characteristic of a product like the OP. I understand it accepts custom
templates, but that one above is the only sample I found.

Here's my own old-school resume with the DeCorte template:
[http://static.coshx.com/kopley_resume.pdf](http://static.coshx.com/kopley_resume.pdf)

~~~
omegote
That's nice. I've been using LaTeX's moderncv template for years and I was
looking for a change, specially because in moderncv, the dates are on the left
side and when you input a range (say, september 2010 - january 2011) it ends
up all cramped.

BTW, do you have the base style for that uploaded somewhere?

~~~
sotojuan
That is one of the most famous LaTeX resume templates, so there's a lot of
examples of it online.

Here's one: [https://github.com/elizabrock/LaTeX-
Resume](https://github.com/elizabrock/LaTeX-Resume)

------
sourc3
One thing that I really wanted to do for hiring is to be able to put resumes
on top of each other in a tool and slice and dice over time periods to see how
a person's career has evolved be it in terms of companies they worked for,
skills they picked up etc. Does anyone else feel the same need? Storing the
resumes in a queryable format is a good first step towards my dream :)

~~~
tamana
Why? For fun, or because it helps you make a good hiring decision?

~~~
sourc3
It would really save me time in understanding who to talk to first. Would it
impact the final decision? No. But it would certainly help me prioritize
candidates. It is really time consuming to go through 120 resumes to see who
you want to talk to first (especially when you also have a day job of
delivering software).

------
danenania
Really cool! Folks interested in this might also be interested in a new
project I just launched--a free minimalist résumé builder focused on
developers and designers: [https://makerslate.io](https://makerslate.io)

Exporting to various formats is high on my list of todos. I'll definitely be
looking closely at how it's implemented here.

------
belzebub
I would love for there to be a formalized CV standard to avoid having to
reenter the info on your resume into a job application.

~~~
peteretep
There's more than one. If you can solve parsing CVs/resumes in to standardised
formats reliably, you'll get bought by an ATS for a trazillion dollars.

~~~
sah2ed
Even if one is able to build a rock solid format for CVs/resumes that is
queryable, including i18n support, there is still the issue of adoption which
is the hard part.

You'll need early adoption by large employers such as big tech companies to
governments for it to have potential to reach critical mass and make you
become an acquisition target by Applicant Tracking System vendors.

~~~
peteretep
The formats exist already, and the ATSs use them: cf HRXML.

The problem - poorly solved by Burning Glass, Daxtra, TextKernel, Sovren et al
is converting documents applicants pass in to those formats.

------
nailer
Would be great to see LinkedIn API input, in case people want to interact with
[insult here] that see your LinkedIn, but 'want you to send them a CV'.

~~~
pc86
You'd need an interface more robust than the console and json at that point,
right? In order to select which aspects of your LI profile are appropriate for
which level? But I agree it's probably a good next step.

------
cm0000cm
I use word clouds [http://mcclanahoochie.com/blog/portfolio/word-cloud-
resume-h...](http://mcclanahoochie.com/blog/portfolio/word-cloud-resume-hack/)

------
benkarst
It's a command line version of Smarty Resume
([http://www.smartyresume.com/](http://www.smartyresume.com/)). Smarty is
better but only has a PDF export.

------
heydonovan
Check out JSON Resume too: [https://jsonresume.org/](https://jsonresume.org/)

------
bryanrasmussen
but...if I already have my CV in LaTeX why would I need it in this?

~~~
TranquilMarmot
My resume is in LaTeX and I love it and its easy to edit and it looks
beautiful... but some jobs (and I'm not kidding here) will _only_ accept
resumes in an MS Word .doc format. I can't tell you how much butchering I had
to to do get my resume in Word to look close to how nice it looks as a PDF.

~~~
benplumley
I'd be tempted to make an image of the PDF and insert it into a Word document
so it fills the page, but that would probably have broken their workflow
(Word's inline comments, perhaps) and dropped me straight into the reject
pile.

~~~
TranquilMarmot
From what I can tell, their general "workflow" is to shove the Word document
into a parser that grabs your name, address, experience, education, etc. and
puts it into a searchable format so that can filter on certain keywords. The
reason they need to Word doc is because it's the only format their parser
accepts...

------
muescha
is there any repository with the FluentCV Desktop?

------
iblaine
You use the work hack but I do not think you know what it means.

